# Waiting



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

just sitting here at the Fu King restaurant waiting for @rocky1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 9, 2017)

I've eaten at that place too. They have a branch in eastern Mass.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

It was nice to put a person behind the name. We had a nice early dinner and chatted for awhile. And yes...here's the picture.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

@Ray D you're next...I've met @Spinartist, @rocky1, so we have to to work on it. Rocky mentioned trying to do a meetup when the weather gets cooler.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Jul 9, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Ray D you're next...I've met @Spinartist, @rocky1, so we have to to work on it. Rocky mentioned trying to do a meetup when the weather gets cooler.


Sounds good. I met @Spinartist at the turning club meeting in Lutz. He is a master on that lathe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

@Ray D the funny thing is...you are the one who is closest to me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 9, 2017)

Very cool guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2017)

@rocky1 ... When I come through next month we must go to the Fu King restaurant too!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 9, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Sounds good. I met @Spinartist at the turning club meeting in Lutz. He is a master on that lathe.


 


Ray. Sorry I didn't have more time to talk with you!!


----------



## Tony (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm tempted to go see @rocky1 just to get a shirt!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2017)

It was a fun time! Had a blast Lou!! And, yes we definitely have to have a Florida get together one of these days soon in your neck of the woods (_middle of the state_). Ray and a few of the others on the west coast will be an hour or so away, Lee and the guys on the SE corner will be about 3 hours out, I'm about 3 hours away, the guys in Jacksonville area are probably 3 1/2 - 4 hours away down 95 and across 4. Les is a couple hours out in Merritt Island. So be thinking on a place to have the get together, or get busy cleaning your garage!! 


Adding to the reputation of the Fu King, which the meal was pretty tasty again guys... I stopped to grab some honey for Lou, and Dad was at the office. Told him about posting the picture, eating there after the fact, and procuring T-Shirts for others around the country. He agreed the food was excellent, and said it was without a doubt the cleanest restaurant he'd ever set foot in. Said that they buy honey from us, and every time he'd ever walked in the kitchen to deliver honey, the place was absolutely spotless!! Looked like they had just prepared for inspection every time he'd been in the kitchen! Which that is always reassuring to know. 

Oh yes... And, Lou did leave with a T-Shirt too guys! 

You're definitely on Lee, we'll do it for sure!! Let me know when you're coming up and we'll plan on it. 

You can come down and get one Tony, or I can send the wife by and get one for you while you're waiting to get here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

NOPE...the only way to get a t-shirt is in person!  I might add that @rocky1 hooked me up with some sweet blanks and some of his famous honey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Jul 10, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Ray. Sorry I didn't have more time to talk with you!!


Not a problem Lee. You had your hands full getting everything ready. I really enjoyed watching your technique.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

